# Anyone use Acrylic for exposure unit glass?



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I looked at Home Depot and Lowes the other day for glass. Most of the actually glass was super thin. Looked like it would brake on the way home. Lowes does sell large pieces Optix Acrylic that is pretty thick and strong feeling. Anyone know if it blocks UV rays or not?

Kyle,


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Dont really know, But any glass shop will get you the appropriate glass, 

Cheers


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Get a piece of acrylic and use it as a mask on a screen, it will either work or not. You will get a lot of scratches in acrylic which can affect your result.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

ffokazak said:


> Dont really know, But any glass shop will get you the appropriate glass,
> 
> Cheers


Alright, I'll have to check my yellow pages.

I'm conducting an experiment right now. I have a Lawson Quest, which has a 500 watt Halogen that is about 10 inches (measured from bottom of light enclosure to glass over the screen) high. I disconnected the lamp part from the base and mounted it to the wall so it is now about 22 inches instead of 10. I also removed the safety glass. 

I have a screen drying right now that I just reclaimed and I'm going to do some test burns. I suspect the burn time to really suck, but the quality to go way up.


----------



## lancelot (Jun 1, 2007)

It may work but I doubt it, Acrylic is a thermal set plastic and will be greatly affected as soon as it heats up, It will contract causing it to bow I would assume.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

I would assume that acrylic is more liable to scratch,dirt might get into the groves which could affect your exposure. Just my views.


----------



## inkshirt (May 7, 2016)

Cheap plexiglass works since Im using a 500w. Lamp as precaution wile exposing I had my fan blowing air to disipate the heat also weighed down the plexy from rhe edges I had a very good result. Causion I wouldn't rcomend buying lexan plexy glass because of the uv blocking coatings


----------

